# Vaginal Birth after placental abruption?



## Lovemy3babies (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi there. I had a partial placental abruption with my last son 15 months ago. I was 40 weeks.

I had 2 previous births that were healthy including a twin birth at 40 weeks.

Can you give birth vaginally after a placental abruption?

I have had 3 csections for 3 reasons now. I am trying to figure out if my sections in and of themselves are the issue, or if placental abruption is also an issue.

I found a midwife who will take me. I havent seen her for an appointment yet. But I am just trying to figure out if the 2000 or so is worth it, or if I am wasting my time. I will feel terrible signing up for a RCS. But I dont want to die either lol. Rupture honestly doesnt scare me, I am a fast healer.

My first section was for twins. Second was a wrapped cord (later found this isnt always a need for a section!), third was attempted homebirth with transfer for bleeding and not dialating due to partial abruption.

I dont know what to do. I was gung ho 100 percent giong to do homebirth. I can find anything on repeat pregnancies after abruption. ANyone have a place to point me?


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

I've never heard that a placental abruption in a previous pregnancy would be a reason not to attempt for a VBAC. Good luck, whatever you decide. I would also be nervous attempting a home birth after 3 c-sections. I haven't researched that at all, so I'm not saying it's logical, since I have no idea how safe or risky it is. I just understand why you might feel a little worried. I hope you have a great birth, whatever you decide and however it happens.


----------



## sheriwx (Nov 8, 2009)

I had a vaginal birth with my first, and a vaginal birth with my second. It was with my second that I had a placental abruption. I believe it ripped right before my water broke, as that is when the heavy bleeding and clots started happening. The doctor didn't seem too concerned about it. But there was blood everywhere. The nurses commented afterward that the delivery room looked like a war zone.

Baby was born with the cord wrapped tightly around her neck, and the doctor stopped me once her head was out to pull the cord over her head. It was tight like a rubber band. Once she was out, she didn't breathe right away. They had to do chest compressions. I asked what her apgar score was and they wouldn't tell me. Yikes! It was scary, but I don't know how much was due to the abruption and how much was due to the cord being so tight. The doctor held up the placenta at the end and showed me the big tear with all of the clots around it.

Now that I'm preggo with number three, and in a state with notoriously bad healthcare, I wonder if I will end up with a c-section. (the rate here is 1 in 3 deliveries are sections, whereas the hospital I came from had a 1 in 5 rate) I've read somewhere that once you've had an abruption, your chances of having another are much higher (I don't know where I read this).

Let me know if you find out much more about placental abruptions! I want to learn all I can about them before we deliver.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Birth and Beyond.


----------



## NCmama (Jun 21, 2005)

I had a placental abruption with my second and went on to deliver naturally with my 3rd. I have never had a c/s though, so I don't know how that affects things. They let me vaginally deliver with #2 because I was progressing well, and baby was not in distress.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Gosh yes! Placental abruption is no reason for a repeat C. I had a complete placental abruption with my daughter in Cctober 2008 and lost her (also had a crash cesarean)







- we are now pregnant (33.5 weeks) with another little girl called Isobella, and she is coming out via VBAC! So there's no reason to not give birth vaginally.

My mother lost her son Finn, my brother, at 34 weeks when I was 4 years old, also from a complete placental abruption (not hereditary, just an awful coincidence unfortunately) in 1986. She went on to have another little boy, my brother Fred, and my sister Nadia after that.

So no, go ahead with your vaginal delivery


----------

